# Asus Geforce FX 6800 V9999GT- BILDFEHLER



## bigfella (12. November 2004)

Hi..
Hab seit einer Woche oben genannte Grafikkarte.
Leistung ohne Antialising und Anitsotropefilter ist wirklich ausgezeichnet.
Aber da ich mir diese Karte gekauft habe um alle aktuellen Spielen mit höchster Bildqualität zu spielen, schalte ich Antialising auf 4x und den Filter auf 8x.
Doch wenn ich mit diesen Filtereinstellungen spiele, kommen nach einer gewissen Zeit Bildfehler.
Lauter vers.farbige Linien, nichts mehr zu sehen.. etc.

Da die Karte relativ groß ist, hab ich auch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter in die Seitewand eingebaut.
Laut AsusSmartDoctor (Übertaktungs-bzw.Überprüfungstool) läuft die karte auch vollkommen normal.
Habe sie auch noch nicht übertaktet. (Standard 350/700mhz)

Könnte es evtl an Bioseinstellungen liegen?
Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## digiTAL (13. November 2004)

hi,

welchen treiber hast du für die graka genommen, denn standart oder nen neuen ausm netz?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## bigfella (13. November 2004)

Forceware 66.91 mit WHQ Zertifikat.
Das komische ist, dass es in manchen Spielen ohne Probleme läuft, in manchen wieder net.
Hab schon mal gelesen das es evtl das Netzteil sein könnte.
Hab aber ein Enermax mit 350 Watt.
Ok, dann noch 3 Festplatten, Audigy2, 5 lüfter , dvd brenner und dvd laufwerk.

Ob das das Problem ist?
Aber warum kommt der Bildfehler dann nicht in jedem Spiel?


----------



## digiTAL (13. November 2004)

ich glaube nicht das das am netzteil liegt, denn dann würde ja dein system instabil sein sozusagen das er dann immer beim zocken abstürzen würde. 
ist die forceware 66.91 dein standart treiber der bei der graka mit dabei war? wenn nicht dann würde ich den treiber installieren der mit der graka dabei war.

kannst du auch die temperatur von deiner graka sehen?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## bigfella (13. November 2004)

Ok, der Standardtreiber der dabei war hab ich nicht installiert.
Das is der 62.11 Forceware.
Der war mir zu alt.
Muss ja trotzdem mit nem aktuellen Treiber laufen...


----------



## Lord_Asriel (15. November 2004)

Ich denke schon, dass es am Netzteil liegt, denn ich hab gelesen, dass das Netzteil mindestens 400 Watt haben sollte. Und da du auch noch 3 Festplatten und mehrere Lüfter drin hast stößt ein 350 Watt Netzteil schnell an seine Grenzen. Ich hab mir auch eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und muss nun auch schauen, ob mein Netzteil noch reicht.

edit: Ich hab grad gefunden, dass die Karte allein schon 110 Watt verbraucht.


----------

